# Do you feel pride in owning a Surefire?



## YZ250Fox (Dec 4, 2012)

I just bought an E1L (the older single output 30 lumen version) at Sport Chalet for around $60! It was a display model so they gave me a nice discount, and on top of that I had a coupon for $10 off. I have to say as soon as I picked it up I was extremely impressed with the way it felt. Needless to say I ended up ordering an LX2 Lumamax the (200/15 lumen version) a few days later. It just arrived yesterday and so far I'm really loving it. This feels like a light that I can bury or leave in a shallow riverbed for several months and come back to retrieve it knowing that it will still be working. I think I am officially a Surefire nut now. It's nice to know that their headquarters/factory is only 2 miles away from my home too.

So, how many of you guys have a sense of pride in owning a Surefire? It's awesome to know that my light is made in the USA and used extensively by military forces all over the world. As soon as I save up some more money I am going to buy a couple more models. I was thinking about the new 500/10 lumen LX2 that's coming out along with the new EB1.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 6, 2012)

most certainly!

it's even more fun to Lego them and put this part with a part from some other model and really customize it


----------



## dougie (Dec 7, 2012)

I've 8 Surefire lights and am incredibly happy with the reliability and build quality. Once you've owned a Surefire it is difficult to feel the same way about another manufacturers products.


----------



## martindb (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not American, so I don't feel the sort of pride that I'msure you're talking about. 

I do however admire and respect that surefire manufacture their lights to the absolute higest level. I own at least one flashlight from most of the worlds top manufacturers and nothing feels as solid as a Surefire.


----------



## Armed Ramble (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first post, so forgive me if I make any protocol errors:

I've inherited a batch of torches, some of which are Surefires - a Z3, two C3's, an M2 Millenium, and a 9P. 

I'm an engineer so can appreciate the beautiful machine work and build quality, but what makes them so much more expensive than other models with an equivalent wattage?

Again, I've no axe to grind here, just very much a newbie.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## dougie (Dec 7, 2012)

martind, I'm a Brit too!  Years ago I used to think that Maglites were the worlds best until I 'discovered' Surefire. I have tried loads of other lights and own one or two by other manufacturers like First-Light USA and Pelican (who both build products which are very good quality). However, although I still own my LED converted Mags it is only my Pelican 8060 and my Malkoff equipped 6P that gets any real use. As I've already stated the solidity of a Surefire product and its reliability seem to put others in the shame. If one is realistic Surefire do lag behind the times in output and the speed that they release new products. But, they thoroughly test and stand behind what they build for the long haul which is very reassuring when you have paid over the odds for one of their products. As the saying goes in the UK there are lots of flashlights AND then there is Surefire....lol.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes because i have about 50 lights and my Surefire 6PL,6P,G2X pro and Kroma(not milspec)are without a doubt the best quality and durable of them all!after those come the Fenix lights but thats a different story


----------



## chiphead (Dec 10, 2012)

You betcha! I've still got my 6P! 
chiphead


----------



## cland72 (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think I would describe my feeling as pride: more like peace of mind when I look at my surefire collection. I know they will work every time as long as the batteries inside them are good. I can't say that about other types of lights I've owned.


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup. Never looked back. Surefire it is.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 10, 2012)

I like mine...but sometimes I feel like I bought based on name and reputation, as they, in use, are no more durable than some other modern lights I have...and less durable in some cases.

I tend to mostly use them as hosts for better lights.

I think they were ground breaking when they came out...but were caught up to. My support is primarily due to wanting a US made company to thrive, and seeing that they seem to be upping their game, and dropping some of their dogma/excuses for NOT upping it historically.

They ARE well made, but the performance was lacking, especially for the price. I think SF has seen the light though, and started to upgrade. They have started to up the LED outputs, reduced prices, added rechargeable cells, etc.

In a few years, I think they have a shot at being pack leaders again.


----------



## Rat (Dec 10, 2012)

No more so than when I open the case and stroke my BEAST up and down ever so gently :naughty:


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 10, 2012)

William, you must be the beauty then.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 10, 2012)

Not being in the USA - I don't feel the made in USA pride that many of you do - I do enjoy using quality tools from manufacturers who care about what they produce though, whether they are Surefire lights (and not just SF, there are many other excellent company's too), Pelican cases, Apple computers, Sidchrome ratchets and sockets, Spyderco knives etc.
I don't really care where stuff is made, providing it is made well.


For me it's more about the tools and the way they feel to use. I have my grandmothers sewing machine, and it still works well - and I am not using it gently either, 3-4 layers of seatbelt type webbing + Velcro and it still runs nicely
turning it over by hand without the motor attached, and it feels nice and smooth, like the well oiled machine it is, the speed control seems to have lost the very top end, but it still works (not bad for a 40-50ish year old non-industrial sewing machine)

I do like my Surefires, and they make up most of my almost 50 light collection, but I don't feel pride owning them, they are tools that are built to work, although I do look after them (cleaning them when they need it, relubing the threads and O-rings etc)


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 10, 2012)

William... you have.... YOU HAVE A BEAST??? NICE! 

Me personally, yes, I do have pride when it comes to Surefires. I like having something very well made. Something I can use and think "I've had this for years and years and it works as well as the day I got it."


----------



## stefanom (Dec 12, 2012)

My first "real-thing" flashlight was a Surefire 9N. I bought it in the middle of '90s, maybe 1996 or 1997.I'm not sure if pride is the right word for the feeling I have into it, I can say I am extremely satisfied with that flashlight: it was amazing in those years, it's been my never failing companion for many years, and it's still used by my son. There are very few items I can say I'm still using after 16 years (my small Sebbie, my 10x40 Zeiss, etc).Just to make an example, I'm a knives collector too, the most of them are from US, and there are a few that make me a proud owner (a Burch Platypus, a Ti Hammered Rexford I got after 24 months of patient waiting on the book, a fatty xm-18, etc.).I think the pride of owning is a very intimate matter, a sign of how deep is your passion for that particular object.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 12, 2012)

stefanom said:


> My first "real-thing" flashlight was a Surefire 9N. I bought it in the middle of '90s, maybe 1996 or 1997.I'm not sure if pride is the right word for the feeling I have into it, I can say I am extremely satisfied with that flashlight: it was amazing in those years, it's been my never failing companion for many years, and it's still used by my son. There are very few items I can say I'm still using after 16 years (my small Sebbie, my 10x40 Zeiss, etc).Just to make an example, I'm a knives collector too, the most of them are from US, and there are a few that make me a proud owner (a Burch Platypus, a Ti Hammered Rexford I got after 24 months of patient waiting on the book, a fatty xm-18, etc.).I think the pride of owning is a very intimate matter, a sign of how deep is your passion for that particular object.



that's a really good explanation, especially the last sentence in your post. 

welcome to CPF


----------

